# كيفية تصنيع اسطمبة سحب عميق من الالف الى الياء



## محمد هانى1989 (21 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا احب اوضح شى واحد ان تصميم اسطمبات السحب العميق ده كبير جدا وده لان الاسطمبة نفسها ممكن فى بعض الاحيان تكون معقدة الى حد ما عشان كدا المهم فى العملية كلها انك تكون عندك خبرة عملية عشان تقدر تنفذ ابعاد الاسطمبة من غير ماتحتاج لانك تعدل فيها بعد السحب وبكدا دى فكرة مبسطة جدا عن تصميم الاسطمبة ودلوقتى ممكن نبدا.

1) اول شى تحديد ابعاد المنتج اللى انته عاوز تصمم اسطمبة سحب ليه من

1- ارتفاع او طول المنتج .

2- قطر المنتج الداخلى والخارجى .

3- سمك المنتج وده مهم جدا .


2) ادخال الابعاد دى فى معادلات هندسية اللى هايطلبها منى انا هاديهالوه بشرحها للحصول على الاتى.

1- قطر البلانك اللى هايتسحب.

2- الزيادة فى قطر البلانك اللى هاتتسحب والزيادة دى ليها اكثر من فائدة اهمها انها بتدى للمعدن قدرة على تحمل السحب وقوته دون حدوث انهيار للمعدن .

3- حساب عدد مرات السحب وده من عدة عوامل منها الطول اللى هاتوصل البلانكة فى كل سحبه .

4- حساب اقصى اجهاد يحصل للمعدن اثناء سحبه .

5- حساب قطر السنبك .punch

6- حياب الخلوص بين الخامة وجدران الاسطمبة die.

7- حساب الكرف الموجود بالسنبك punch .

8-حساب القطر الداخلى ل die وده اللى البلانك هتتشكل جواه .


3) بعد كدها مرحلة الرسم على البرنامج اللى يريحك ونصيحة ياريت الرسم يبقا يدوى ومبسط لان الصنايعى اللى هاينفذ مش محتاج يعرف غير نقط مرجعية يتحرك منها واللى عاوز اى حاجة ممكن يتفاعل معايا على الميل بتاعى ([email protected])

اخير ادين بهذا الفضل لله اولا واخير ثم للدكتور مهندس / رجب كمال فهيم اسئل الله ان يزيده علما وينفعنا به .


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (21 مارس 2013)

طب ايه محدش هايرد ولا ايه 
المهم الافادة ولو انا غلطان فى حاجة حد يقولى اصححها


----------



## محمد تبد (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ليك يا ابو حميد 
واصل في المد ان شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
محمد - عمرو
اميلك باسم عمرو ومعرفك باسم محمد 
الف شكر لعرضك

من رأيي تبدأ بمثال عن منتج براحتك وتعمل كل الخطوات حتى نهاية الأسطمبة
بداية من الأبعاد على المنتج ومرورا بالمعادلات الهندسية 
ثم أجزاء الاسطمبة بمسمياتها وفوائدها أو وظيفة كل جزء
ثم خامة اجزاء الاسطمبة وكيفية التشغيل والمعالجة
والرسومات
وكيفية التفتيش

يعنى افرد براحتك واكتب وهتلاقى مننا تفاعل


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (15 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عذرا للتوقف ولكن بسبب الانضمام للقوات المسلحة , نبدا بحمد الله انهاردها انا هاضيف المعادلة اللى منها نجيب قطر البلانك اللى ىنسحبها بواسطة الاسطمبة.

1- لو فرضنا ان قطر المنتج الداخلى83mm وارتفاعه 45mm 

2-من المعادلة دى نقدر نحسب قطر البلانك
Do={4*dc*hc+dc^2 والمعادلة كلها تحت الجذر الربيعى
Do:- هى القطر الذى ساقوم بسحبه 
4:- وشرحه غير مهم 
dc:-هى قطر المنتج الذى يراد الحصول عليه والتى فرضناها 83mm
hc:- ارتفاع المنج المراد الحصول عليه +من جدول لم استطع رفعه نزيد على هذا الارتفاع زيادة من اجل السماحية اثناء السحب وهى على اساس انك بتقدر ارتفاع المنتج كام فبتاخد السماحية المناسبة ليها وتضيفها عليها قبل ماتحطها فى المعادلة وتحسب بمعنى اننا قلنا ان الارتفاع اللى انا عاوزه 45mm فا الزيادة هنا هاتبقا 6.35 فالرقم اللى هايبقا تحت المعادلة بتاع hc=45+6.35=51.35
dc^2:- هى بتنزل تحت الجذر التربيعى بتربيعها 

كدها انا خلصت اول خطوة مهمه فى الموضوع وارجو الدعاء ليها ولزملاء بالعودة بخير لاننا فى مكان ربنا يستر علينا فيه واستنونى الاجازة الجايه ان شاء الله


----------



## alaabotros (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## eng_3bdel7ay (21 يوليو 2013)

فين باقى الموضوع


----------



## عمراياد (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على اختيارك لموضوع مهم 
وارجو التواصل واكمال شرح الموضوع مستعينا بالمعادلات والجداول

وبارك الله بك


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (2 يونيو 2014)

الــسلام عليكم ورحــمة الله وبركاته



​احب اولا اشكر كل اللى رد على موضوعى وكل اللى بعتلى رسائل فيها طلبات وانا مردتش عليه انا اسف لانى زى ما كنت كاتب انى كنت فى الجيش والحمد لله انا خلصت وعشان كدها انا قصرت معا ناس كتير وعشان كدها انا متاسف لكل اللى طلب منى حاجة وانا مالبتهالوش ةعشان كدها احنا هانكمل وان شاء الله بدون انقطاع.

3-نسبة السحب من العلاقة التالية:
d[SUB]1=Bactual/DO[/SUB]

​​ المعادلة دى منها هانجيب نسبة السحب Do هى قطر البلانك معا الـ B ومن اللـ Bactual واللى بتتجاب من العلاقة دى 
 
​Bactual=do/t

​​​وعلى الاساس ده نجيب الناتج Bactual=83/1=83*2=166​​​​من العلاقة دى هانجيب حاجة اسمها Bpermواللى هى دى هايتجاب منها
عددمرات السحب من العلاقة دى 
from theBac tual number(166)we find the Bpermوده طبعا من جدول وللاسف برده انا مش عارف اكتبه واشرحه بس يعنى 83+83=166 ومن الجدول نجيب الرقم ده (1.95)فى معادلة جديدة هاشرحها المره الجايه هانجيب منه عدد مرات السحب اللى هانستخدمها 
الملخص ان احنا عندنا بيتا اكتيول منها بنجيب بيتا بايرم عشان نجيب عدد مرات السحب 
اى حد عنده اى استفسار فى اى حاجة فى كل اللى كتبناه من بداية الموضوع يراسلنى على الايميل اللى انا كاتبه واعذرونى لانى مكتبتش الجدول ودومتم بخير 
​والــسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​​


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (4 يونيو 2014)

الــسلام عليكم ورحــمة الله وبركاته​
انهارده انا جايبلكم رسم للاسطمبة وهى مجمعة وده رسم ببرنامج الاتوكاد وعلى فكرة كل الحسابات اللى هاتلاقوها على الرسم من المعادلات هاتلاقوها فى المرفقات



اتمنى اشوف ردكم على الصورة دى


​


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (6 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله 
نكمل بفضل من الله باقى الموضوع بعد الخطوة اللى فاتت نكمل باذن الله الخطوة الاخيرة فى كيفية حساب عدد المرات اللى المنتج هايتسحب فيها من الجدول هانلاقى بيتا بيرم وهناخد الرقم اللى هوه(83) وناخد من الجدول الرقم ده(2.0)يبقى المعادلة هاتكون بالشكل ده


*d[SUB]1[/SUB]=DO/B=148/2=74
*
*على الاساس ده احنا مش ها نحتاج سحب تانى يعن الشغلة هاتتسحب من مرحلة واحد
*​​​ *So equation equals small than the d[SUB]c [/SUB]so we don’t need another draw *​​ *IF d[SUB]1[/SUB]**[FONT=&quot]≤[/FONT]**d[SUB]c[/SUB] we don’t need another draw*​​ *[FONT=&quot]Find the length in the first draw
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ارجو احس ان فيه تفاعل من الناس او نقفل الموضوع احسن 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
دومتم بخير
[/FONT]*​


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن أين الجداول


----------

